# Emailed PetSmart



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I emailed PetSmart today to talk about the bad information they have on their site regarding hedgehogs, specifically the rodent-related items that are bad for hedgies. I don't know if anything will come of it, but I figured rather than sitting around complaining about the bad info they have up, I'd try to do something about it.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Especially since it looks like I'm gonna have to give them my money to buy Gertie food, I'd at least feel better about it if they had some kind of correct information about hedgehogs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Always worth a try.  I can't say I have high hopes, with a big company like that, but I'll keep fingers crossed that you get some positive response to it! I did something like this once as well - tried to leave a bad review on Pretty Pets hedgehog food on http://www.drsfostersmith.com/ . The review wasn't posted because I hadn't actually used the food - but to my surprise, I got another email a bit later from the representative that had told me my review couldn't be put up. They told me they were going to check into the things I'd mentioned about the product and reconsider stocking it. Later on, they let me know they'd decided to remove it from their products they carry and sure enough, it came down off their site after they ran out of their current stock!  I couldn't believe they'd actually listened.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, it looks like somebody at least read it and is passing it along!

" Thank you for your recent contact to us at PetSmart. I reviewed your comments regarding our website, and the items we have for hedgehogs. I can certainly pass your comments along to our Merchandising Department to be reviewed, so thank you for taking the time to contact us with your feedback.

​ Sincerely,
Sheri Pihl
Customer Care Specialist"

*fingers crossed*
​


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed as well.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

At least you tried! Although such a big company one would hope they would have some compassion for animals. If they have already listened once before then perhaps they will again. In the long run the fact that they have incorrect information will only make them look bad anyways...AND they probably should try to cover their behinds as much as possible so as not to be liable for misinforming people about their products. Keep us posted I'm curious to hear what happens.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Way to be proactive 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

